# NUST-AMC Merit Positions 2013



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

So NUST has finally opened it's admissions for MBBS/BDS/Applied Biosciences. I'm sure most of you, who've applied to NUST, have received their SMS. What are your merit positions, and which disciples have you applied for?


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

whats your merit position?


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

Acer said:


> whats your merit position?


I've got a merit position of 674 for MBBS/BDS and 170 for the applied biosciences. I haven't got any chance for MBBS/BDS at NUST, I'm afraid. 
What about you? Did you give the test?


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

its more than 2000 for mbbs/bds


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

Just another thing to add to the cons of being an A Level student. :/


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Yeh i knw its vry hard for us a level students to score high in these entrance tests..fsc students have a huge advantage.
Where else have you applied?


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

Just the government medical colleges actually. And you?


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Applied to NUST for MBBS on an SAT seat. Do you know when they'll upload their SAT MBBS selection list?


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

apicomb said:


> Applied to NUST for MBBS on an SAT seat. Do you know when they'll upload their SAT MBBS selection list?


u mean the sat international seat or sat national seat ? N if u dont mind me asking , wats ur aggregate???


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

izzamughal said:


> Just the government medical colleges actually. And you?


NUST and shifa


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

apicomb said:


> Applied to NUST for MBBS on an SAT seat. Do you know when they'll upload their SAT MBBS selection list?


Probably soon. Last year, they uploaded both together.


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Emma101 said:


> wats ur aggregate???


How should I go about calculating it?


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

its 40% fsc, 10% matric and 50% SAT


----------



## fwardah94 (Sep 27, 2013)

my merit number is 2745 ..
do i atleast stand a chance on the army reserved seats?


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Emma101 said:


> its 40% fsc, 10% matric and 50% SAT


My matric conversion marks are out of 900. Should I divide my marks out of 900 and then multiply by 0.1 or should i just multiply without dividing by 900?


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

apicomb said:


> My matric conversion marks are out of 900. Should I divide my marks out of 900 and then multiply by 0.1 or should i just multiply without dividing by 900?


Ofcourse divide it by 900.
Just post your marks somebody will tell you the aggregate


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Just calculated. It's 82%. Is this good, bad or normal for a SAT student?


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

depends..have you applied on SAT International seat or SAT National?


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

international


----------



## Maaz94 (Feb 19, 2013)

izzamughal said:


> I've got a merit position of 674 for MBBS/BDS and 170 for the applied biosciences. I haven't got any chance for MBBS/BDS at NUST, I'm afraid.
> What about you? Did you give the test?


Hi. How did you find individual merit numbers for mbbs/bds and applied biosciences?
I've got 129 position in medical and other programmes both, nothing separate.


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

Maaz94 said:


> Hi. How did you find individual merit numbers for mbbs/bds and applied biosciences?
> I've got 129 position in medical and other programmes both, nothing separate.


These merit numbers are calculated on the basis of the SAT specific seats. It appears that you may have applied on either the local or SAT national seat since there is a LOT more competition on these seats than on the SAT internationals ones. I, myself, have an aggregate of approximately 87% based on SAT.


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

Maaz94 said:


> Hi. How did you find individual merit numbers for mbbs/bds and applied biosciences?
> I've got 129 position in medical and other programmes both, nothing separate.


I applied for both, I guess. I mean, during submitting the online application, there was this little box you had to tick to apply for Applied Biosciences. Either you didn't apply for it, or you have the same merit position for both the disciples. 
And I didn't find the individual results, they were written separately.


----------



## Mehreen Fiaz (Jun 20, 2013)

Acer said:


> its more than 2000 for mbbs/bds


Plz tell me about the seats of AMC for Civilians..!


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

You will have to apply through NUST. Give the NUST entrance test and make sure your aggregate is above 85% (50% NET 40% fsc 10% matric)
I think there are about 50 local seats for civilians in AMC for MBBS


----------



## claire414 (Nov 23, 2013)

Acer said:


> You will have to apply through NUST. Give the NUST entrance test and make sure your aggregate is above 85% (50% NET 40% fsc 10% matric)
> I think there are about 50 local seats for civilians in AMC for MBBS


So you have to have an aggregate of over 85% or you have no chance in amc? And also is the new december 2013 NET for the next years batch admission or is it for this years batch?


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

claire414 said:


> So you have to have an aggregate of over 85% or you have no chance in amc? And also is the new december 2013 NET for the next years batch admission or is it for this years batch?


also want to know the same.
Test in dec is for mbbs/bds or apllied sciences ??? Reply quickly plzz .. is registration open ??


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

claire414 said:


> So you have to have an aggregate of over 85% or you have no chance in amc? And also is the new december 2013 NET for the next years batch admission or is it for this years batch?


Admissions for UG admissions for 2013 have ended. The NET 1 in dec will be for students applying for the UG admissions 2014 session

- - - Updated - - -



annie khan said:


> also want to know the same.
> Test in dec is for mbbs/bds or apllied sciences ??? Reply quickly plzz .. is registration open ??


NET 1 will be conducted for all programs. Btw the NET for mbbs/ bds and applied biosciences is the same. And registration hasnt started yet, but do keep checking the NUST site, it will start soon


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Dark Knight ...
if test is on 3rd of dec then when will classes start .. any idea ??? i know its too early to ask but i m eager to know .. we have to submit different forms for mbbs, bds and applied sciences or a single one ???


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

annie khan said:


> Dark Knight ...
> if test is on 3rd of dec then when will classes start .. any idea ??? i know its too early to ask but i m eager to know .. we have to submit different forms for mbbs, bds and applied sciences or a single one ???


Classes will probably start around Nov/Dec 2014 for the session you're applying to. And no, you don't have to submit different forms. The whole process is done online, and you need to select the programs you want to apply to.


----------



## MSDD (Nov 23, 2013)

*SAT National Seats For AMC*

Assalamm o Alaikum! i want a bit of information regarding SAT National seats. is it necessary to give all three SAT subject in one sitting or NUST accepts super score? e.g if i have scored well in Bio and Che but not in Phy.So, to improve, i have to repeat all three or can i just repeat Phy only to improve my overall score.?


----------



## AAAZZ (Sep 7, 2013)

MSDD said:


> Assalamm o Alaikum! i want a bit of information regarding SAT National seats. is it necessary to give all three SAT subject in one sitting or NUST accepts super score? e.g if i have scored well in Bio and Che but not in Phy.So, to improve, i have to repeat all three or can i just repeat Phy only to improve my overall score.?


You would have to repeat physics only.


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

MSDD said:


> Assalamm o Alaikum! i want a bit of information regarding SAT National seats. is it necessary to give all three SAT subject in one sitting or NUST accepts super score? e.g if i have scored well in Bio and Che but not in Phy.So, to improve, i have to repeat all three or can i just repeat Phy only to improve my overall score.?


NUST accepts the scores even if you gave the subjects in different sittings. Just remember to list out NUST's code in the automatic forwarding of results. 
And you would need to repeat Physics only. 

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


----------



## claire414 (Nov 23, 2013)

Does anyone know this years closing merit percentage?


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

what about AMC?


----------



## MSDD (Nov 23, 2013)

JazakAllah.. you people just released my nerves..


----------



## MSDD (Nov 23, 2013)

i got 2370 in SAT.. is it a competitive score if i apply through National eats in AMC? 
is it a secured one..?? my o level aggregate is 87.5%


----------



## AAAZZ (Sep 7, 2013)

MSDD said:


> i got 2370 in SAT.. is it a competitive score if i apply through National eats in AMC?
> is it a secured one..?? my o level aggregate is 87.5%


Your score is excellent and your olevel aggregate is good enough as well. A friend of mine who's studying with me at AMC (national seat) got 2390 and that is where i think the merit closed last time. For SAT national seats the merit is very high with alot of people with 2400 applying.


----------



## MSDD (Nov 23, 2013)

mnz no chance..


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

can someone please tell me what are my chances for Applied biosciences on SAT national base if I scored 2080 in SAT 2 and have 85% O-Level equivalence


----------



## Ossama007 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey can anybody tell me how many seats are there for mbbs and bds for civilians in nust?


----------

